# NOOOO Kobe a clipper!!!!?????



## Sinwoothepoo (Jul 14, 2004)

At 11:30 this night a source from a local sports channel reported on the radio that kobe bryant will sign with the clippers.

Two reliable sources including one from the lakers said that kobe bryant has signed with the clippers. the clippers and lakers have just traded places


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i doubt this. 1 hour later and espn doesnt have the story yet?

also, why wait until now to register and post.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Sources have Kobe gone.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

If this is true (I have my doubts), its a GREAT DAY for Laker Haters!!!

GO CLIPPERS!!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ESPN INSIDER is reporting that the Clippers made a trade that hints that Kobe may have chose the Clippers. They traded Melvin Ely & E.House to the Bobcats for draft picks, in order to clear up enough cap space to sign Kobe. The salary cap was anounced by the league yesterday, and it was lower than expected. Thats why the Clippers had to make that trade. Why would they have made the deal if they werent positive Kobe chose them???


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Post from Clippers board ...


> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Signs are pointing to Kobe becoming a Clipper...
> 
> He talked with Q's agent and the Suns are now pretty confident that the Clippers will NOT match Q's offer...
> ...


Never count on anything until the deal is done of course, but this is looking very good for the Clippers and not as good for the Lakers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> If this is true (I have my doubts), its a GREAT DAY for Laker Haters!!!
> 
> GO CLIPPERS!!!


Why? Without Shaq, Kobe and Phil what is left to hate? Devean George?

And your GO CLIPPERS!!! seems to indicate that you hated Kobe only because he was on a sucessfull team like the Lakers and not because you hate Kobe.


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

jamal irief,


> Why? Without Shaq, Kobe and Phil what is left to hate? Devean George?


illogical, ridiculous, and arrogant laker fans. they are half the reason so many nba fans hate the lakers



> And your GO CLIPPERS!!! seems to indicate that you hated Kobe only because he was on a sucessfull team like the Lakers and not because you hate Kobe


dude....get off the laker success theory already. pistons just won the title....do you see anyone that hates the pistons?????? the marlins won the world series....does anyone hate them?? what about the pats??


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Why? Without Shaq, Kobe and Phil what is left to hate? Devean George?
> ...


RICK FOX!! he's the most hated player in the league (by fans).

I still dont like Kobe, because of his cocky attitude, but he is one hell of a basketball player, and he'll make my 2nd favorite team, the Clippers a MUCH better team.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> jamal irief,
> 
> 
> ...


:rock:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> jamal irief,
> 
> 
> illogical, ridiculous, and arrogant laker fans. they are half the reason so many nba fans hate the lakers


If the Lakers were a lottery team nobody would care or notice, even if this was true. Go read some stuff about Curry being the next Shaq.



> dude....get off the laker success theory already. pistons just won the title....do you see anyone that hates the pistons?????? the marlins won the world series....does anyone hate them?? what about the pats??


No my friend, dominance is different, when the Marlins, Pats or whoever have extended success like the Lakers, Duke or Yankees haters will emerge. If the Lakers lost Kobe and Shaq the haters would be at leave halved in about 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

**** you Kobe. I've got to say that this is just a stupid, stupid decision.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> **** you Kobe. I've got to say that this is just a stupid, stupid decision.


Come on!! the guy brought you championships in LA, you gotta respect him for that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> 
> 
> Come on!! the guy brought you championships in LA, you gotta respect him for that.


He brought us three and everyone loves him as a Laker. Good luck becoming "the next MJ" in a Clippers uniform...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> jamal irief,
> 
> 
> illogical, ridiculous, and arrogant laker fans. they are half the reason so many nba fans hate the lakers


LMFAO!:laugh: 

What the hell is left to hate about the Lakers?

BTW...an interesting thing about this whole thing (if it does happen) is that Shaq will be cheered when he comes back to LA, while Kobe will be horrendously booed like never before.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Easy X, consider the source: new member; two posts; same speculation.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

I find it hard to believe that Kobe would go to the Clipps, but if he does, good luck. Maybe now they'll have a winning season.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> **** you Kobe. I've got to say that this is just a stupid, stupid decision.


If Kobe resigns with the Lakers (which I still think he will), you owe him one huge apology. In fact, I may scrounge up his email just so you can write him a couple paragraphs saying how sorry you are.

When you're not flipping out, I can generally read your posts, but your impulsiveness really gets the better of you. Your signature should just say "Post first, think later" and nothing else.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I've never seen so many people with "inside sources" in all my life. I'm taking this as BS until I get an actual confirmation that he's signed on the line, because there's no need for verbal committments anymore. When he's made up his mind he'll sign.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> If Kobe resigns with the Lakers (which I still think he will), you owe him one huge apology. In fact, I may scrounge up his email just so you can write him a couple paragraphs saying how sorry you are.
> ...


Was this needed? Am I allowed to show emotion? Wouldn't you be a little ticked in the basketball world if your best player signed with the Clippers?

LMAO, stick to talking about your own posts, rawse. You're little "funny quips" are really starting to annoy me, especially when you start stuff like this. Wow, you're so funny, you're better than me, you're so smart. Does that make your little world feel better, now?

And funnily enough, Kobe doesn't read bbb.net, so he won't have seen that I wrote it in the first place. Will I feel better about this whole situation if Kobe re-signs? Of course. Will I "apologize"? Meh, maybe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Kobe says that he wants to be signed and traded, so he gets the bigger contract, Kupchak might fold. It's better to get something in return than to lose him for nothing.

I think we could probably only get Chris Wilcox, Marko Jaric and a first round pick. We'd probably ask for Brand, but then BIG ELGIN BAYLOR would stare down little Mitch Kupchak and we'd be forced to do another deal.


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*I don't know*

if Kobe raped that girl in Colorado, but if he leaves the Lakers after all the crap that has gone down to appease him, I know he raped the Lakers. No Kobe + No Shaq= HA HA (to quote Nelson)


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Why? Without Shaq, Kobe and Phil what is left to hate? Devean George?
> ...


Yes Jamel, we'll still hate George, Little Bill, Cook, and whoever else joins the Lakers. It's in our blood. Now, we can even add the Clips and Heat to our list.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

However, I do have to admit that it won't be as fun hating them without Fat, Little Mike, and Zit Master.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Moe The Bartender</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes Jamel, we'll still hate George, Little Bill, Cook, and whoever else joins the Lakers. It's in our blood. Now, we can even add the Clips and Heat to our list.
> ...


u mean add the heat and the clips to ur hate list?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe has never said he is going to leave the Lakers. That only comes from supposedly inside "sources"

The only thing Kobe has ever said is that he wants to be a Laker for life.

You can base your opinions on what unnamed "sources" have told us and think he will go to the Clippers. But I'll base mine off of what Kobe has said, and that is that he will stay a Laker.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

A source inside the Clipper organization told The Dan Patrick Show this morning that they are "confident, very confident that Kobe will sign with them".


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> A source inside the Clipper organization told The Dan Patrick Show this morning that they are "confident, very confident that Kobe will sign with them".


Whoa, thats huge!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Honestly as an outsider to the sitaution I have to say that signs don't look good for the Lakers retaining Kobe. I think with the moneys involved being so similar after the Clippers sent Ely and House to the Bobcats, and factoring the Shaq trade, the Clippers have to look like a win win for Kobe.

No offense to Lakers fans, but to me Brand, Maggette and Kobe is more dominant sounding than Kobe, Butler and Odom.

Factor in that turning the Clippers around would be a massive feeder to Kob'es apparent ego. Or if he didn't turn them around it will still be on the legacy of the franchise, not on Kobe.

Bottom line If I were Kobe, I would sign with the Clippers based on IMO a more complete squad.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Honestly as an outsider to the sitaution I have to say that signs don't look good for the Lakers retaining Kobe. I think with the moneys involved being so similar after the Clippers sent Ely and House to the Bobcats, and factoring the Shaq trade, the Clippers have to look like a win win for Kobe.
> 
> No offense to Lakers fans, but to me Brand, Maggette and Kobe is more dominant sounding than Kobe, Butler and Odom.
> ...


Dont forget about S.Livingston!! and Kaman is looking like a solid NBA center.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

7 years/141 million dollars. Again people are talking with their emotions, hoping that Kobe leaves, when in fact, Kobe will look like a bigger hero for taking a decimated/wounded Laker team without the diesel, back to the promise land. He will be a Laker. 

I will come back here and see the carnage once he re-signs.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> 7 years/141 million dollars. Again people are talking with their emotions, hoping that Kobe leaves, when in fact, Kobe will look like a bigger hero for taking a decimated/wounded Laker team without the diesel, back to the promise land. He will be a Laker.


Exactly what i was thinking after reading Schilly´s post.

If Kobe really wants to be "the hero" of a franchise, he should remain a Laker and help rebuild the team.

After all, the Clippers team have already some pretty good players themselves...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

No way IMO if Kobe now resigns after Shaq has left he bears the weight of destroying a Dynasty through his own selfishness.

If he leaves Kipchack gets the blame for mishandling the whole situation by committing to Kobe while rsiking offending Shaq.

If you wnat to trick out a ride it helps to start with one that doesn't need a complete rebuild.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

Well Shilly, at least you said that this is your opinion. Make you sure put that as a qualifier.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> Well Shilly, at least you said that this is your opinion. Make you sure put that as a qualifier.


Schilly - funny, considering its coming from a "rookie".


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> 
> 
> Schilly - funny, considering its coming from a "rookie".


Well I am actually not a rookie, as I choose not to post a lot. Just because someone posts more, doesn't mean their understanding of the game of basketball is higher. It wasn't a pot shot at Shilly, just an understanding, that he should qualify his posts as his opinion.

As in, this is his opinion on what Kobe Bryant SHOULD do. Not will do. Capice?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> He will be a Laker.
> 
> I will come back here and see the carnage once he re-signs.





> ...at least you said that this is your opinion. Make you sure put that as a qualifier.


Make sure you take your own advice.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> If he leaves Kipchack gets the blame for mishandling the whole situation by committing to Kobe while rsiking offending Shaq.


Oh no, Kupchak shouldn't get the blame for choosing Kobe over Shaq. It had to be done for us to have the chance at being a successful franchise for a long period of time. However, if he lets Kobe go to the Clippers, he has screwed up BIG TIME. After trading Shaq, getting rid of Phil, and offering Kobe everything that the Lakers can offer, if Kobe doesn't stay...Kupchak's *** is GONE.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I am actually not a rookie, as I choose not to post a lot. Just because someone posts more, doesn't mean their understanding of the game of basketball is higher. It wasn't a pot shot at Shilly, just an understanding, that he should qualify his posts as his opinion.
> ...


My  was a hint that I was joking!!! relax.
To point out that something someone posts is their opinion is pretty pointless, its OBVIOUS that what people post are their opinions.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh no, Kupchak shouldn't get the blame for choosing Kobe over Shaq. It had to be done for us to have the chance at being a successful franchise for a long period of time. However, if he lets Kobe go to the Clippers, he has screwed up BIG TIME. After trading Shaq, getting rid of Phil, and offering Kobe everything that the Lakers can offer, if Kobe doesn't stay...Kupchak's *** is GONE.


Well essentially that is my point on the if Kobe leaves scenario.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I REALLY wish Kobe would end all the speculation and MAKE AN ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!! :upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The fact that he still hasn't said anything indicates that he still doesn't know what he's going to do.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Maybe weight his options....

Brand and Maggette, or Odom and Butler....Hmmmm


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I only caught the tail end of the Sportscenter update on ESPN RADIO, but I think I heard them mention a Laker press conference scheduled for today... maybe we'll find out more about the Kobe situation, or they could just talk about the Shaq trade.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> No offense to Lakers fans, but to me Brand, Maggette and Kobe is more dominant sounding than Kobe, Butler and Odom





> Brand and Maggette, or Odom and Butler....Hmmmm


I've heard this over and over, and on paper, I'd have to agree. But think about the type of player Kobe is. 

Maggette is clearly better than Butler, but who is the better role player? Butler will do whatever is asked of him, which Maggette will probably be happy doing until kobe takes 40 shots and hits 10. Butler might take Kobe's b******g, maggette won't.

Brand is obviously a better big man than Odom, but I still think Odom is more talented. If we can acquire a solid big man gopray: Dampier), than the lakers would clearly offer a better line-up for Kobe's game.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Magette will get in Kobes grill and let him know it's a team game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He Did Say He Wanted His Own Team


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Magette will get in Kobes grill and let him know it's a team game.


That's my point; Kobe has been known to be a little sensative to that kind of stuff.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Kobe Situation*

Will there be a live press confrence tomorrow? Im kinda worried about Kobe signing with the Clippers. I am very scared that he will do it. 

Please Kobe... don't destroy a dynasty


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> And your GO CLIPPERS!!! seems to indicate that you hated Kobe only because he was on a sucessfull team like the Lakers and not because you hate Kobe.


thats been going on throughout this board


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Was this needed? Am I allowed to show emotion? Wouldn't you be a little ticked in the basketball world if your best player signed with the Clippers?


The fact is that he _hasn't_ signed with the Clippers. And you tell him to "F off" because he's actually _considering_ other options, and not jumping to return to the mediocre team you guys now have without him. Not a very respectful way to treat a guy who helped bring you three championships.



> LMAO, stick to talking about your own posts, rawse. You're little "funny quips" are really starting to annoy me, especially when you start stuff like this. Wow, you're so funny, you're better than me, you're so smart. Does that make your little world feel better, now?


I don't imagine my "funny quips" are any more or less annoying to you than your Chicken Little The Sky Is Falling act that you are constantly putting on is to me. My post in no way insinuated that I was better than you - just that you wig out way too much.



> And funnily enough, Kobe doesn't read bbb.net, so he won't have seen that I wrote it in the first place. Will I feel better about this whole situation if Kobe re-signs? Of course. Will I "apologize"? Meh, maybe.


Negligible. And the fact that you said you'll "maybe" apologize indicates to me that you know yourself that you shouldn't have told Kobe to F off.


----------

